# Boateng lancia la moda della panta-gonna!



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Bpateng e la panta-gonna!

_I gossip li davano in crisi a causa di Cristiano Ronaldo, apparentemente molto interessato all'ex velina, ma a vederli così, mano nella mano per le vie dello shopping milanese Melissa Satta e Kevin Prince Boateng sembrano in piena sintonia. Solo nel look c'è qualcosa che non va, tra i due chi porta i pantaloni?
Il Boa ha scelto un abbigliamento a dir poco stravagante ed insolito. Leggings neri come la sua fidanzata e strani pantaloni dal cavallo talmente basso da sembrare una gonna, che pare lo costringano a camminare con le gambe larghe. Scarpe da ginnastica alte in bianco e nero e cuffia-bandana con il teschio in testa. Insomma un look non proprio da sfilata.Melissa non ci bada, più sobria ed elegante con una giacchina in pelle nera sui leggings la bella showgirl tiene per mano il suo fidanzato scacciando ogni dubbio sulla sua relazione. I gossip maligni su ipotetici messaggini scambiati con Cristiano Ronaldo appartengono alle leggende dello showbiz. Tra lei e Boateng però, ci si comincia a chiedere chi porti davvero i pantaloni._
(Tgcom24)

Boateng si è messo la gonna - gossip - Tgcom24


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2012)

E' talmente tamarro che fa quasi tenerezza


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma qui c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di mettersi quella roba???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Ottobre 2012)

Che schifo, si è anche infinocchiato?
Così tanta gnocca tutti i giorni forse lo ha assuefatto e ha deciso di passare all'altra sponda per provare qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Bella moda,rotfl.
Questo si è fumato il cervello.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Da sbattere in tribuna, se possibile agire legalmente per multarlo, e a gennaio via subito. I giocatori del milan devono attenersi a uno stile sobrio e mai esagerato, sarebbe anche ora di tornare alla sana vecchia disciplina.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Multarlo per il ridicolo panta-gonna???Ma dai!


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ridicolo


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Multarlo per il ridicolo panta-gonna???Ma dai!



Subito. E in tribuna. Pensi a giocare e fare bene, mica a fare lo stilista.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Ottobre 2012)

no ma il **** della satta,vogliamo parlarne?


----------



## runner (16 Ottobre 2012)

potrebbe consigliarla ai portieri così non gli fanno il tunnel tra le gambe.......hahahahaaaaaa!!

ma come si veste certa gente?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

dalle mie parti si chiamano ciapa mer da 

cmq moda ridicola  e lui la smettesse di far parlare di sè per il gossip. 
di lui calciatore non si parla quasi più, segno di quanto faccia schifo in questo periodo.


----------



## Dottorm (16 Ottobre 2012)

Forse è semplicemente invidioso, voleva anche lui le attenzioni di Cristina e per ottenerle si è messo la gonna



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è quello che gli riesce obiettivamente meglio, ballare e fare tendenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2012)

Il numero 10 del Milan.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Oh My God


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dovrebbe vergognarsi di esistere


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2012)

Più che panta-gonna mi sembrano panta-*****


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il numero 10 del Milan.





grande idea quella del 10...eh si....


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Nella vita privata ognuno è libero di vestirsi come meglio crede, anche da clown. Però questa pantagonna non è molto in linea con l'immagine da duro che si è costruito


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2012)

Normali pantaloni a cavallo basso, che notizia del cavolo


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Ottobre 2012)

che schifo...

da quando e' passato tra le mani della satta ,di duro non gli e' rimasto piu' nulla...........


----------



## Ale (16 Ottobre 2012)

lo vedrei bene ad Amici con maria si troverebbe a suo agio


----------



## Dexter (16 Ottobre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> che schifo...
> 
> da quando e' passato tra le mani della satta ,di duro non gli e' rimasto piu' nulla...........



tranne il pisello


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

ma mandiamolo via sto povero *******!!!montato come pochi


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Ottobre 2012)

mah onestamente io non capisco perchp giocatori di quel livello non abbiano l'obbligo di sponsorizzare il brand milan anche fuori dal contesto sportivo. Ad esempio quando escono devono indossare il vestito sociale, oppure indossare la tuta societaria. Sempre uomo immagine della società sei, anche se pippa e montato come non mai.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> mah onestamente io non capisco perchp giocatori di quel livello non abbiano l'obbligo di sponsorizzare il brand milan anche fuori dal contesto sportivo. Ad esempio quando escono devono indossare il vestito sociale, oppure indossare la tuta societaria. Sempre uomo immagine della società sei, anche se pippa e montato come non mai.



Ehhhhh dai! Mica sono carabinieri!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Affari suoi. Queste porcate non influenzano il suo rendimento in campo. Faccia come vuole.


----------



## sheva90 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma pensasse a giocare...


----------



## Brain84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Per me potrebbe anche vestirsi con i tacchi, l'importante è che segni e giochi bene, ma siccome non lo fa lo insulto sia perchè fa schifo in campo sia perchè si veste come un demente. Almeno sparo e becco sempre


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Normali pantaloni a cavallo basso, che notizia del cavolo



Dalle mie parti i pantaloni a cavallo basso non sono tanto normali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma pensare a giocare a calcio visto che prende una barca di soldi? No eh?


----------



## Ambroleone (16 Ottobre 2012)

siamo passati da Boban, Savicevic, Rui "ave" Costa e Seedorf.....ad un tamarro di proporzioni bibliche.

....se avesse un quinto della classe di quelli citati sopra.....fffffffffff, meglio le ***** juventine che lo hanno lasciato libero per manifesta inferiorità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> no ma il **** della satta,vogliamo parlarne?



tanta roba


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi occhio con le parole censurate 

Detto questo, definirlo ridicolo è riduttivo.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti i pantaloni a cavallo basso non sono tanto normali.


Pantaloni a cavallo basso li ho visti indossare da molte persone,ma a cavallo così basso dal sembrare una gonna..


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2012)

assolutamente ridicolo ,non ci sono altri commenti


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

Se fossi al suo posto,in questo momento,avrei vergogna anche solo a farmi vedere in giro,figuriamoci con quella roba indosso.
P.S. La Satta è una roba allucinante.


----------



## Prinz (17 Ottobre 2012)

via sto tamarrazzo dal Milan


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ha battuto la concorrenza di Cristina (altro macho) con questa mossa a sopresa!


----------



## 2515 (17 Ottobre 2012)

I soldi fanno miracoli, Boateng ne è la prova lampante. Perché due anni fa la Satta a sto qua vederlo in giro vestito così l'avrebbe preso per ******.


----------

